# walk/trot - walk/jog



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

very cute horse! looks like you are doing well with him


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Overall for a three year old he is looking very good. What size is your English saddle? It almost looks too big for you since your knees don't actually meet the knee rolls. If you could find a saddle that maybe fits you a bit better then you could sit taller. I noticed in the second picture that you are hunching your shoulders a bit and he is on the forehand. If you sit a little taller and roll your shoulders back then your hands will come up a little bit and his front end should come up into your hands which will give you that nice extension that you want. Don't forget that when you add hands you need to also close your legs to keep him going forward. As for the western, the best way to get them going nice and slow on a long loose rein is to really sink your seat bones down into the saddle and slow the movement of your hips. It will feel really weird at first but he will slow his movements to match yours if you're doing it correctly. It takes trial and error though because it's all about feel and that needs to be developed on your own. Good luck and looking good!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If I do drop my reigns western I'm thinking he'll drop his head as well... I can't believe I had them that tight!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

In the first western pic your topline is really un-level, he has that sad "peanut roller" headset.... he looks like he isnt liking you being on that port bit at all, which i guess you already know since you said you need to work on it a bit.... 
I dont know much about english riding so i wont comment on it, but i will say just BE CAREFUL you keep his frame ROUNDED, you might want to do some topline work to help him keep his head and neck level, and keep him flexed at the pole while he extends oh, yeah and you need to work on your posture a bit, your shoulders look a little hunched in all your photos... all said as a 3 year old he looks good! Good Luck


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got it. Posture, round, get out of his mouth... and topline work? Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

For topline you want to work at the extended trot a bit, making sure to keep him in proper posture, this will help build up his muscles properly to allow him to keep a good frame. When you allow him to hang his head too low and stick out his nose, he is avoiding the effort that it takes to stay rounded, so just keep on him and practice practice practice,.
Some other things you can do to help build him up enerally so he has a better foundation which will allow him to carry himself better would be cantering in a collected frame, hillwork(slow and steady walk builds better than just running up them, it forces him to pul himself, to get his butt under him). Also, though i dont tout using contraptions, using side reins when longeing with just enough contact to get a bit of a flex at the pole, can also help him to build the muscles necessary to have a nice level topline, plus with you on the ground you will be able to see for your self what you need to improve... Extended Trot Exercise this is an exersize i found that could be beneficial too.
You guys look great, you just need to build a better foundation and you wont believe what an improvement it will make!
Im not a pro or a trainer but I have been working with horses my whole life and these are just things Ive found that help with topline...Hope this helps!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

See doesn't that horse look soo much more well muscles and conditioned on his topline, sure his headset is a little over the parallel, but he is more round and relaxed looking as well...


----------



## bellybaby (Sep 25, 2009)

Firstly the enlish saddle you are riding in is a jumping saddle, a GP or general perpose saddle would be better for you as you can do both dressage and jumping in it. thats why your knees arnt meeting the knee rolls, because the saddle isnt designed for the type of riding you are doing. 

your leg position (from a british horse society point of view) is quite good. But you are making one BIG mistake. your reins are way to loose. they arnt allowing for a good contact on the horses mouth, leaving your horse flat down the neck and not rounding into the contact. you need to pick your contact up by a good foot so that he brings his head and neck into a more rounded outline. from an english riders point of view you are riding on a long rein, something you are probably more used to from western riding. 

By picking up your rein contact your horse will become more rounded and his trot more elevated as he will be carrying himself better.

Bellybaby x


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

bellybaby said:


> Firstly the enlish saddle you are riding in is a jumping saddle, a GP or general perpose saddle would be better for you as you can do both dressage and jumping in it. thats why your knees arnt meeting the knee rolls, because the saddle isnt designed for the type of riding you are doing.
> 
> your leg position (from a british horse society point of view) is quite good. But you are making one BIG mistake. your reins are way to loose. they arnt allowing for a good contact on the horses mouth, leaving your horse flat down the neck and not rounding into the contact. you need to pick your contact up by a good foot so that he brings his head and neck into a more rounded outline. from an english riders point of view you are riding on a long rein, something you are probably more used to from western riding.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the critique. The saddle is actually a Henri de Rivel Rivella Close Contact Saddle. It is not a jumping saddle or an all purpose, I think it's just plain too big. I plan to trade it for a Bates as soon as I can afford to. 

As for the reign contact, I'm not riding hunt-seat, I'm riding AQHA, it's a different style. But since you mention it I'll watch and see if anyone else mentions my reign contact. I actually thought I had a little more then neccessary....?


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont have a critique, but I think its so neat you ride english and western with him. I would love to learn western someday.:lol:


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I agree about the top line for the western picture, get his head up off the ground. I also agree with bellybaby concerning the English critique. Sad that AQHA has to dictate what it thinks is a proper English working horse. But that's the name of the game.

Lovely horse, and you look very nice on him as well.

And, just a little nit pick on you, it's REIN not reign


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMIGOSH! Are you sure? I've been spelling it reign forEVER! ****... I am going to go online and view some youtube videos on the REINS just in case you guys are right, I'm not going not listen... I'm going to take it and research it!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

7Ponies said:


> I agree about the top line for the western picture, get his head up off the ground. I also agree with bellybaby concerning the English critique. Sad that AQHA has to dictate what it thinks is a proper English working horse. But that's the name of the game.
> 
> Lovely horse, and you look very nice on him as well.
> 
> And, just a little nit pick on you, it's REIN not reign


Agreed.

And yes, it's rein


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

The english saddle is way too big for you, and finding one that fits you better would definetly help your position (which is great considering the saddle fit). Riley looks amazing for a three year-old, I would just work on getting him more rounded. But I guess that's a personal preference for me... In western I would work on bringing his nose in just a bit, and getting his butt up underneath him more. In western, I personally prefer it when the rider sits up straight, like in english, with shoulders back, I think it makes you look neater. But again, I'm mostly an english rider, so I'm biased.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Reign, means to rule. Kings and Emperors Reign over their kingdoms and Empires.

Rein is what's attached to the bridle


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ok for one.i love your horse. its one of those horses u can take to an english show and look good. then go into a western show ring and look just as good.

for your riding western: i think you should move up in your saddle..dont sit so far back. shoulders back and yes....loosen your reins!!! 

btw ur horse has a lovely tail!


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> See doesn't that horse look soo much more well muscles and conditioned on his topline, sure his headset is a little over the parallel, but he is more round and relaxed looking as well...


 
that is like comparing apples and oranges. There is no comparison between a QH pleasure horse and an Arab pleasure horse. They have completely different conformation... 

Besides, I hardly thought her horse was "peanut rolling".


----------

